
Robustness of Neural Networks against natural perturbations - pgutierrez
https://scortex.io/robustness-and-repeatability-of-modern-deep-neural-networks-a-review/
======
pgutierrez
Hello! I just published a blog post on the state of the art literature on
neural network robustness against natural (real life no adversarial)
perturbations. Hope this is interesting! Feedback welcome.

